# GHRP6, MOD GRF and IPAM



## BrickWall (Nov 2, 2011)

I am able to get an awesome deal on a large quantity of GHRP6, MOD GRF W/O DAC and/or IPAM. I am new to peptides and currently off cycle. I have done a lot of reading but wanted some opinions. Are any of these worth getting and if so how would you stack it? Throw some knowledge out there for me and tell me what you think. 
Thanks for your help in advance!


----------



## pieguy (Nov 2, 2011)

BrickWall said:


> I am able to get an awesome deal on a large quantity of GHRP6, MOD GRF and/or IPAM. I am new to peptides and currently off cycle. I have done a lot of reading but wanted some opinions. Are any of these worth getting and if so how would you stack it? Throw some knowledge out there for me and tell me what you think.
> Thanks for your help in advance!



For IPAM and GHRP6, they're about the same potency however GHRP-6 has the added effect of increased hunger 30 minutes after administration. Here's what OSL says:

GHRP-6 is as potent as Ipamorelin, and does not affect prolactin and cortisol under doses of 100mcg, but only affects these hormones minimally above 100mcg, GHRP-6 does affect stomach, and can cause major stomach discomfort in some users, It also increase Appetite greatly, and normally within 30 min after administration, Most use GHRP-6 to bulk with because of the increase in appetite. Saturation Dose is 100mcg

Ipamorelin is as potent as GHRP-6 , and does not affect prolactin or cortisol at any dose. Ipramorelin does not desensitize, and use can be on going, without losing effect. Ipamorelin does not cause any gastric issues, and will not increase hunger to the point of pain. Out of the 4 GHRP???s Ipamorelin is the safest, and has the least amount of sides than any of the GHRP???s on the market today, however, GHRP-2 and Hexarelin are the most potent form of GHRP. Saturation dose is 100mcg

Whichever you choose, GHRP6 or Ipamorelin, you stack it with a GHRH which is mod-grf(1-29), aka CJC-1295 w/o DAC. 100mcg of both dosed 3x daily, morning, post workout and pre-bed is the recommended dosing protocol.


----------



## BrickWall (Nov 2, 2011)

Thank you for all your help bro! Because I am naturally able to eat like a horse, I will go with Ipam and mod-grf. If I read correctly, you recommend 100mcg of each dosed 3x daily. For the post WO do you feel there is any advantage to bi-lat injections? In addition, what is the recommended minimum amount of time I should run these?


----------



## pieguy (Nov 2, 2011)

BrickWall said:


> Thank you for all your help bro! Because I am naturally able to eat like a horse, I will go with Ipam and mod-grf. If I read correctly, you recommend 100mcg of each dosed 3x daily. For the post WO do you feel there is any advantage to bi-lat injections? In addition, what is the recommended minimum amount of time I should run these?



there is no recommended minimum or maximum. your body doesn't desensitize so the only real answer is however long until you get the desired results (mass gain, fat loss, injury repair).

there is no point in doing im bi-lat injections with ghrp's. ghrp's don't act locally like igf-des. they act on the pituitary, boosting GH production for the hour or so after injection. mod-grf(1-29) causes a huge synergistic spike in the GH release as shown in Oldschoollifter's research. Even the arguments for IGF-LR3 being injected bi-laterally pwo in the muscles worked is a bit loose. Yes, you'll probably derive a tiny bit of benefit, but not nearly anything close to IGF-DES's local response. I do ghrp-2/cjc-1295 w/o dac sub-q right in the gut.


----------



## yerg (Nov 2, 2011)

pieguy.. can u explain the graph you are talking about.. ive seen it and dont understand the cjc(pinkish) line that goes along the bottom of the graph... Is that because the cjc doesnt spike?? It only makes the ghrp spike.. also, there are little bumps in the pink line that are nowhere near injection time.. shed some light???
thx


----------



## pieguy (Nov 2, 2011)

yerg said:


> pieguy.. can u explain the graph you are talking about.. ive seen it and dont understand the cjc(pinkish) line that goes along the bottom of the graph... Is that because the cjc doesnt spike?? It only makes the ghrp spike.. also, there are little bumps in the pink line that are nowhere near injection time.. shed some light???
> thx










The CJC-1295 at the bottom (green) doesn't directly add much in terms of GH release, but you notice that the GHRP+CJC-1295 @ 100/100 (blue portion) is what causes a massive spike in gh release that dwarfs the release of 7.5iu's of HGH. Essentially, CJC-1295, aka mod-grf(1-29) is a synergist to GHRP's that take a pulse and raise is significantly. By itself, it's almost useless.


----------



## yerg (Nov 2, 2011)

I see now.. shit the blue IS cjc AND ghrp.. I thought it was just the ghrp getting it up there... Thanks for clearing that up..


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Nov 2, 2011)

pieguy said:


> The CJC-1295 at the bottom (green) doesn't directly add much in terms of GH release, but you notice that the GHRP+CJC-1295 @ 100/100 (blue portion) is what causes a massive spike in gh release that dwarfs the release of 7.5iu's of HGH. Essentially, CJC-1295, aka mod-grf(1-29) is a synergist to GHRP's that take a pulse and raise is significantly. By itself, it's almost useless.




Technically the chart is referring to the green being CJC-1295 WITH dac, and GRF being Mod-Grf(1-29) or more known as cjc-1295 w/o dac

Think of Mod-Grf as an amplifier, you play your guitar without one and it makes a great sound, but plug it into an aplifiar and now everyone can year the great sound.

Same goes with your Body, GHRP alone will do great things, but used along side GRF ( the amplifier) it intensifies the affect of the GHRP and makes it work better.

Kinda like proviron and how it helps make the hormones your taking more usable.


----------



## pieguy (Nov 2, 2011)

I thought that the green was w/ DAC considering the large dosing, but didn't wanna speak uninformed. Thanks for clearing that up.

Are there any drawbacks to using CJC-1295 w/ DAC compared to mod-grf(1-29)?


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Nov 2, 2011)

pieguy said:


> I thought that the green was w/ DAC considering the large dosing, but didn't wanna speak uninformed. Thanks for clearing that up.
> 
> Are there any drawbacks to using CJC-1295 w/ DAC compared to mod-grf(1-29)?



No problem brother

Yes CJC-1295 W/Dac has been shown to actualy be counter productive, it can actually cause a GH Bleed, rather than a pulses, making your GH levels lower and never really controlled.


----------



## yerg (Nov 2, 2011)

I think those are the same^^^ they both use DAC(drug affinity complex)  But key word here is "think" lol not sure.. From what i understand even the vials labeled W/O DAC have the DAC..... OSL???


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Nov 2, 2011)

yerg said:


> I think those are the same^^^ they both use DAC(drug affinity complex)  But key word here is "think" lol not sure.. From what i understand even the vials labeled W/O DAC have the DAC..... OSL???




Haha, Its really hard to explain, but Technically speaking, CJC-1295 w/o Dac is not Mod-Grf(1-29) becasue it lacks the tetra substitution, making it just GRF but its not modified. 

BUT most of what is out there right now that says W/O dac is actually Mod-Grf(1-29) but they label it as cjc-1295 w/o dac becasue about a year or so ago a few key people in the industry accidentally referred to mod grf as cjc causing almost everyone to think that was it.

Now when peptide outfits offer Mod-Grf their sales take a small hit becasue everyone is still unaware that Mod-Grf is what you really want, most are only familiar with CJC

lol Gets confusing but, in a nutshell, most reputable companies that sell CJC-1295 w/o dac does not have dac in it, it is actually Mod-GRF


----------



## PappyMason (Nov 2, 2011)

so where do you inject the cjc and ghrp. i was planning on doing it bilaterally in arms. should i just do glute injections or is sub q better? and yerg hows ur cjc and ghrp results comin?


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Nov 2, 2011)

PappyMason said:


> so where do you inject the cjc and ghrp. i was planning on doing it bilaterally in arms. should i just do glute injections or is sub q better? and yerg hows ur cjc and ghrp results comin?




Just do it subQ brother, no need to do it bi lat or IM, as it doesn't have any site enhancing affects.


----------



## PappyMason (Nov 2, 2011)

^thanks


----------



## BrickWall (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks for all this info guys! It was a big help!


----------



## suprfast (Nov 18, 2011)

And this is why OSL is the man.


----------

